

Experiments with HTML5 &lt;canvas&gt; and &lt;audio&gt; - kordless
http://www.nihilogic.dk/labs/pocket_full_of_html5/#presets/lhc.js

======
NathanKP
The visualizers are very well done, and in Safari 5 they don't seem to max out
the processor, so that is good. However, some of them are fairly low res, just
blown up larger. I wonder how much resources they would use if they had a high
quality version.

~~~
endual
Nice example! And cheers for including the code.

I think the "low res" comes from there being a pre-defined number of segments
making up the curves. Smaller curves just look smoother. To get them all
looking smooth would require more complex subdivisions, and maybe bog it down?

Great proof of concept though!

------
aw3c2
Opera beta: With Javascript off I can toggle the music. With Javascript on it
says "OK" and I can choose a visualisation but the audio controls are gone and
there is no sound.

------
minus1
Can anyone recommend an html5 3d engine? Is pre3d currently the best?

------
kordless
Doh! Had to edit the title to use &lt; and &gt;

